# Festplatte,CD-Player,CD-Brenner



## lernen.2007 (13. November 2007)

Hallo,

wie sollte ich den Festplatte CD-Player und CD-Brenner mit JUMPER konfigurieren, damit alle 3 Geräte funktionieren?


Gruß


----------



## olqs (14. November 2007)

Ich würde folgende Konfig vorschlagen:
Primary Master: Festplatte
Primary Slave: nix

Secondary Master: CD-Brenner
Secondary Slave: CD-Player

Kommt aber auch immer darauf an welche maximalen DMA Modus die einzelnen Geräte haben, ob nur Pio, Mdma, Udma und welche Unterkategorie


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. November 2007)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde folgende Konfig vorschlagen:
> Primary Master: Festplatte
> Primary Slave: nix
> 
> ...


Wuerde ich auch vorschlagen. Ich hatte zuvor folgende Config:

```
Primary Master: Festplatte
Primary Slave: Festplatte

Secondary Master: DVD-ROM
Secondary Slave: DVD-Recorder
```




olqs hat gesagt.:


> ..., ob nur Pio, Mdma, Udma und welche Unterkategorie


Aehm, MDMA?


----------



## olqs (14. November 2007)

MDMA = Multiword DMA, der Vorgänger von UDMA
gabs nur wirklich kurze Zeit und hat sich nicht durchgesetzt

Nachzulesen auch hier: http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/com/0501031.htm


----------



## lernen.2007 (14. November 2007)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde folgende Konfig vorschlagen:
> Primary Master: Festplatte
> Primary Slave: nix
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

danke zuerst fürs Antworten. Aber wo stecke ich denn diesen Jumper rein? Ich meine an welche Stelle? Ich habe von Master und Slave nichts verstanden. Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht detailliert erklären?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. November 2007)

erkan erpolat hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke zuerst fürs Antworten. Aber wo stecke ich denn diesen Jumper rein? Ich meine an welche Stelle? Ich habe von Master und Slave nichts verstanden. Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht detailliert erklären?
> 
> Danke


Das Problem hierbei ist dass das von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden ist.
Du solltest aber auf den Laufwerken selbst Sticker finden koennen die Dir zeigen wie Du jumpern musst.


----------



## lernen.2007 (15. November 2007)

Hallo,

jetzt funktioniert es. Ich habe es so gemacht: 

Festplatte = Master
CD-Player=Master
CD-Brenner=Slave

Es funktioniert wunderbar.

Danke


----------



## Laudian (16. November 2007)

Das einzig wichtige ist eigentlich nur, dass die Festplatte Primaer Master ist und dass wenn nur ein Geraet am jeweiligen IDE-Kontroller haengt dieses als Master laeuft. Ansonsten hat man freie Hand.

*Nur allgemein gesprochen*


----------

